# Phyllobates Vittatus egg care...Now with Terribilis question



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

We just got our first clutch of eggs, and were curious if there were any differences between their egg care, and Tinc, leuc, care!! 

Thanks,
MIKE
snmreptiles.com


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I treat my Vittatus eggs the same way I do Tinc eggs - they do just fine.

Alan


----------



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

Great to hear of your luck, your type of frog is one that I am interested in keeping as I currently know where I may obtain a few. Is there care any different than Dendrobates ? How large are they and is it possible that you can post a picture ?
many thanks


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Would you believe out of 403 pics I don't have a single pic of P. Vittatus? We keep them the same as we do any of our other frogs, except we put them on the bottom shelf of the rack to avoid the warmer temps on the middle and top shelves! Now if only the P. Terribilis would take after their lead! What are the chances of us getting 5 females out of 5 frogs? I have yet to hear one call and we've had them well over a year and a half! Also what size tank are you guys breeding Terribilis in?

MIKE
snmreptiles.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

snmreptiles said:


> Would you believe out of 403 pics I don't have a single pic of P. Vittatus?


I believe it. Vittatus can be shy for the first few years! However mine have become much more bold. The trick with these guys is to keep the breeding to a min. because soon you are gonna be swamped with em 

Chemteach7: I have a few picture on my site if you want to take a look
http://thechocohut.homestead.com/P_vittatus.html

Oh, almost forgot congrats Mike!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Benjamin,

That’s a nice page. Do you have any more of the site published?

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

For all my frogs, I prefer to let the parents care for the eggs. 

I have bred mints in 10 and 20 gal vivs. 

John R.


----------



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pics..... very nice


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Mine breed (2:2) in a 15 x 15 x 18 enclosure, the males have a great call. 
The eggs seem to be a bit more sensitive to molding than tinc eggs (which in my experience are pretty bullet proof) but the clutches are a lot larger. I rinse the eggs every couple days with tadpole tea to help with the molding but it still happens. Mine are fairly inconsistent breeders, but it does not stop the one male from calling up a storm. 
There are a couple photos on my site too. 
http://www.martin-spot.com/frogs/frogs_ ... tatus.html

Hey Ben, 
Good to see you posting, I got some lugubris from Ben Zomer that have a red/orange stripe if you are interested in any pics. Great little guys, cannot wait until they start calling. 

Ed


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice website Ed.


----------

